
George Michael has died - sir_akshay
http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/25/entertainment/george-michael-death/index.html
======
grzm
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13255900](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13255900)

------
bbcbasic
Shame. Great musician.

